# SNES Emulator for PSP and another question.



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

never figured you to be the gaming type


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah it can play SNES games if you get an emulator for it. What firmware are you running on your PSP? (go to system settings > system information)

I can't remember where to get the emulator at the moment but i can check later when i'm not busy.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok. I forgot to ask, is your PSP one of the new slim ones or the old fat model? I think some versions of the emulator only work on the slim version. If you've got the older one and this doesn't work then let me know and i'll see if i can find another version.

Anyway, this is the emulator you want to download:
http://dl.qj.net/Snes9xTYLsmcm-23-05-08 ... /catid/135

Extract the zip file and you should have a folder named "s9xTYLslimmecm" with 5 files in it. Now assuming you have a USB cable for your PSP (if not you need to get one) then connect your PSP via usb and put it into USB mode. Now if you go to My Computer you should see the PSP as a removable disk drive. Open that and go to "\PSP\GAME". Copy the "s9xTYLslimmecm" folder into there.

Oh, also you should see those files you were talking about in your first post. You might possibly need the kernal addons at some point so i'd keep them or at least back them up to your PC but you can probably safely delete the rest. You don't need the M33 3.71 update anymore, and the MUX thing is just to help with updating.

Now you probably want a ROM to test this with. If you don't have any to use i've put super mario world up here:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/vindicated ... o_World_(U).smc

When you've downloaded that put it in \PSP\Game\s9xTYLslimmecm
Now you can disconnect your PSP. Go to Game > Memory Stick and you should see "Snes9xTYL0.4.2mecm" at the top. Run that. When it loads you'll get to a 'choose a file' screen. You should see the super mario world file somewhere. Select that and press circle. Now it should load the game and hopefully everything works 

When it's running you press the home button to access the menu so you can save, load other games, change settings, exit, etc.

Let me know if it works or not.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

PSP is awesome. I have been able to get all of the following to work on my PSP:
3 PS1 Games
~100 Sega games
~200 NES games
~100 SNES games
~100 MAME arcade games
Youtube videos
Streaming radio
and soon to be GPS navigator.

As for deleting those files, yes you can delete them. They are what's left from whoever downgraded your PSP, but have already been implimented into the PSP's internal memory as firmware drivers. Besides, the PSP is not reliant on the content of the memory stick to function. Since they're small though, why not just keep them?


----------

